#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Объект Гуру-йоги

## Кардже

Здравствуйте. 
Есть ли разница на какого именно Кармапу медитировать в Гуру-йоге?
Если есть сомнения в том, какой именно 17-й Кармапа настоящий - можно ли медитировать на 16-го Кармапу, дабы не терзали сомнения? Можно ли медитировать на других Кармап?

----------

Bagira (16.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Дордже

В гуру йоге Учитель воплощает всех Учителей вашей линии, поэтому представлять можно любого, хотя рекомендется визуализировать именно Коренного Гуру.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Иван Денисов (17.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------


## Кардже

Всегда интересовало - что значит "коренной гуру"? Тот, у кого принял прибежище?

----------


## Нико

> Всегда интересовало - что значит "коренной гуру"? Тот, у кого принял прибежище?


Вообще-то это тот, кто дал больше всего знаний, и с которым ощущаешь наибольшую сердечную близость... Коренных гуру может быть и несколько....

----------

Bagira (16.04.2011), Pema Sonam (16.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (16.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Всегда интересовало - что значит "коренной гуру"? Тот, у кого принял прибежище?


Тот кто показал природу ума или тот кто даровал ванг, комментарий и сущностные наставления.

----------

Bagira (16.04.2011), Jinpa Soenam (17.04.2011), Legba (16.04.2011), Vidyadhara (17.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (16.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Иван Денисов (17.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2011)

----------


## Кардже

а если его нет?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а если его нет?


Тогда можете визуализировать любого из учителей линии, хоть Кармапу, хоть Гуру Ринпоче, хоть Будду Шакьямуни.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Роман К

17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже не давал медитацию на себя, не знаю про Оргьена Тринле. Так что лучше всего наверное делать на 16 Кармапу -такая есть, или на 15 Кармапу тоже есть (нужен Лунг). или как сказал Цхултрим Тращи #7

----------


## Dondhup

> а если его нет?


Вообще то практика Гуру -йоги относилась к практике Ваджраяны и включалась в садханы, и как я слышал для того чтобы подчеркнуть важность Учителя ее стали ее стали выделять в отдельную практику. В гелуг например Гуру-йога разделилась на практику по двум основным текстам - более краткий Геден лхагема и более обширный Лама чопа. Гаден лхагема практикуется в традиции сутры (для этого достаточно получить Прибежище  и комментарий на практику) и в традиции тантры (для этого нужен ванг). Лама чопа же в традиции тантры
В традиции ньингма я не знаю есть ли Гуру-йога, которую практикуют без ванга.

Есть Гуру-йога Будды Шакьямуни, практиковать которую можно без ванга.




.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Иван Денисов (17.04.2011)

----------


## Кардже

> У Вас написана традиция Ваджраяна поэтому странно, что у Вас нет коренного Учителя 
> 
> 
> .


Ответил в личку.

----------


## Кардже

Расширю вопрос - есть ли разница на какого именно буддийского гуру медитировать? Ведь каждый из них воплощает в себе всех учителей своей линии.

----------


## Dondhup

Наверно это зависит от того с каким из Учителей у Вас большая связь.

----------


## Кардже

А так - на любого можно, лишь бы "связь" была?

----------


## Dondhup

Который обладает соответствующими характеристиками.

----------


## Дордже

Кардже, ну и вопросы у вас.. Представляйте того Учителя, от которого вы получили лунг на гуру йогу, Если не хотите его подойдет любой другой из этой же традиции, что тут непонятного?

Пс гуру йога в Кагью и Ньнгма это часть нендро,  для ее практики нужен только лунг

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2011)

----------


## Кардже

А как определить - есть ли лунг? Слов "даю Лунг" не было. Было просто посвящение в эту практику - сказал, что типа "теперь можете делать".

----------


## Дордже

Посвящение это больше похоже на ванг. Ванг обычно связывает вас с каким-то йидамом и после этого можно визуализировать себя в форме этого йидама и начитывать мантру. А лунг - это когда Учитель быстро быстро читает текст садханы на тибетском и это как бы разрешает вам читать и выполнять эту практику самостоятельно. Как определить? Ну спросите тех, кто там был, был ли лунг на гуру йогу. По поводу реальности Кармап советую вам не заморачиваться, они оба настоящие и нам очень от этого вдвойне повезло :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как определить - есть ли лунг? Слов "даю Лунг" не было. Было просто посвящение в эту практику - сказал, что типа "теперь можете делать".


Лунг —как раз когда вам прочитали текст практики и сказали «теперь можете читать».

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как определить - есть ли лунг? Слов "даю Лунг" не было. Было просто посвящение в эту практику - сказал, что типа "теперь можете делать".


Распишите поподробнее. В частности - от кого получали? И как выглядело. Скорее всего вам давали только лунг. если получали от Оле, то точно лунг, а не ванг.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В кагью есть гуру-йога, практикуемая на уровне сутры?
> Интересно, в ККОН получают вообще ванги, например Чакрасамвары?


Андрей. Попрошу не вернуться в рамки темы.

----------


## Dondhup

В гелуг есть как минимум две гуру-йоги, которые могут практиковаться в традиции сутры - Гуру-йога Будды Шакьямуни и Гаден лхагьема.
Не знаю почему закономерный вопрос есть ли подобные практик в кагью. Расценивается уважаемым модератором как "заведение и попутку начать холивар".
Так же и вопрос по вангам.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В гелуг есть как минимум две гуру-йоги, которые могут практиковаться в традиции сутры - Гуру-йога Будды Шакьямуни и Гаден лхагьема.
> Не знаю почему закономерный вопрос есть ли подобные практик в кагью. Расценивается уважаемым модератором как "заведение и попутку начать холивар".
> Так же и вопрос по вангам.


Вопрос по вангам напрямую не относится к теме.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В гелуг есть как минимум две гуру-йоги, которые могут практиковаться в традиции сутры

----------

Vadimko (18.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Гуру-йога Будды Шакьямуни клевая вещь, ее между прочим очень рекомендовал Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче и Тулку Урген Ринпоче. Вот доделаю основное нендро и буду ее делать :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (18.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Сергей Ч (18.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Есть ли разница на какого именно Кармапу медитировать в Гуру-йоге?


Я думаю, что зависит от уровня постижения. По началу вряд ли осознаешь разницу. 

Сверь свой алгоритм , он примерно такой :
1) получить из надежного источника и запомнить информацию о цели и пути
2) практиковать (медитировать, делать положительные дела и тд и тп)
3) удерживать уровень (сохранять обеты и видение, избегать злости и тд и тп)
4) goto 1)

----------

Дордже (20.04.2011)

----------

